# New Member - 9 days away from FET!



## Trude27 (Jan 30, 2009)

Hi All,

I started my first IVF cycle back in October but had some complications with moderate OHSS and was nearly hospitalised before Xmas.  One good thing to come out of having OHSS was producing 20 eggs of which 19 have made it into embryo stage.  All have been frozen and now I am down-regulating and taking Progynova tablets (3x a day) until my scheduled FET on 11th Feb.

Is anyone else at a similar stage  or have gone through OHSS?

Look forward to hearing from you
Trude27


----------



## ninda (May 25, 2007)

Good luck Trude, I'm not that far behind you, I will be starting d/r 12th Feb... and FET will be 3-4 weeks later, I'm at calderdale.. having FET at Manchester!


Is this your first attempt... wishing you a BFP 

Ninda


----------



## outspan3 (Jan 22, 2006)

Hi Trude  Welcome to FF 

You've found a great site for support and I'm sure you'll find plenty of advice. I've included a link about OHSS below for you .

I'm going to post you a few links to help you navigate your way around the site. Don't feel restricted to these boards. Feel free to pop into any board you can contribute to and post.

*What Every New Member Needs To Know (includes a list of common abbreviations) ~ *   CLICK HERE

*Peer Support (for asking fertility and treatment related questions of your fellow FFers) ~ * CLICK HERE

*FERTILITY INFO GUIDES ~ *CLICK HERE

*Starting out & Diagnosis ~ *CLICK HERE

*IVF General ~ *CLICK HERE

*Frozen Embryo Transfer ~ *CLICK HERE

*Links For Info In OHSS ~ * CLICK HERE 

While undergoing treatment, you might find it useful to join other ladies having treatment at the same time. The Cycle Buddies threads are just for that. You will fnd a thread, usually with a funny/inspiring name for this year's buddies. Just pop along to the appropriate month and say "Hi" when you are ready to start treatment.

*Cycle buddies ~ *CLICK HERE

*2WW, Ladies in Waiting ~ *CLICK HERE

Whilst you're here don't forget to kick back, relax and check out our fun forum where you can join in with general chit chat / jokes / hobbies area: 

*Girl & Boy talk - Community & Fun Board ~ *CLICK HERE

You can also chat live in our excellent chat room. We have a newbie night in the chat room every week (*Wednesday at 8pm*), where you can meet other new members and get technical support with navigating the site and using all the functions available here.  CLICK HERE FOR INFO ON NEWBIE CHAT 

You can also "meet" and chat with people in your local area through the *Location boards*. This is especially useful to find people who may be using the same clinic and or in the same PCT area.

If you need any help please feel free to ask me or any member. Someone should be able to point you in the right direction.  

Wishing you every luck in your journey.   
Suzy


----------



## tigger1 (Aug 16, 2008)

Hello,

I am new on this site but just wanyed to say Hi,  i started IVf in October but also had OHSS and my cycle was cancelled i had 27 eggs removed 20 fertilised. I had my FET 2 weeks ago 5 embryos thawed 2 put back. Got a BFP on Saturday 10 days after FET,

If you want to chat please do x


----------



## minette (Feb 3, 2009)

I'm not far behind you either - hopefully FET at end Feb / beginning March. Good luck!


----------



## banana125 (Jan 12, 2009)

Hi there trude27,

Just thought id say welcome to FF, im pretty new on here myself, sorry 2 hear that your IVF did start off to well having OHSS. I had 4 attempts at IVF 2 were cancelled, and 1 i m/c. My fourth was FET which worked and we have a gorgeous son who is now 21 months old.

Good luck for your FET on the 11th and remember to rest as much as u can afterwards try not 2 worry ( i know its hard)    
All the best
                                                                                        
Diane xxxx


----------



## Trude27 (Jan 30, 2009)

Thanks all it's really comforting to know there are so many other people out there going through this as well!

Do you think it's better to take it easy then after the FET?  If so, how long for?  I've booked 10 days off work to avoid stressful surroundings (!) but was going to try and get away for a couple of days with DH - maybe a city break...

Diane - I love your success story, its what is spurring me on at the moment!  

Tigger1 - I am keeping everything crossed for you, let me know how it goes

Minette and Ninda - that must seem like ages away to wait - I hate that bit when you're waiting for it all to kick off!

Suzy and Starfishtigger - thanks so much for your well wishes!


----------



## banana125 (Jan 12, 2009)

Hi Trude27 

im glad my success is helping u.  

As for resting after FET i did! i probably went abit over board but i worked in a nursery which is busy all the time, so i had two weeks off until the 2WW was over and as i got a BFP i stayed off work till my first scan that was my choice not recommended, i wanted to do everything i could to make it work. 

But its really how u feel, if u want 2 go back 2 work its up 2 u and if u dont, the same. What is your job?

Hope this helps all the best 

Diane xxx


----------



## dmpink (Oct 16, 2008)

Hi Trude27

Hi Diane

Just thought I'd pop on and tell you that I am on my first FET, we have two blastocyst frosties and my transfer date is Monday. I am really worried that they wont make the thaw   

Last cycle I had the whole 2ww off and rested and got a BFP, but this time I am just gonna take a few days off work to rest, then I'll go back. The waiting is so hard so I would rather be busy. I have a desk job so its not too strenuous.

Keep in touch and good luck

D x


----------



## banana125 (Jan 12, 2009)

Hi trude27

Your right the waiting is the hardest, they were the longest 2 weeks of my life and i did i twice.
Its best 2 keep busy so dont blame ya for going back 2 work, if i had a desk job i would have gone back too, but working wiv children i wasnt gonna take the risk.

Good luck wiv thawing and transfer keep in touch 

All the best 

Diane xx


----------



## beoptimistic (Feb 6, 2009)

HI 
Hope it works this time.  I'm praying that I will be able to implant 2 embryos tomorrow with FET.  I was worried about putting in 2 and the risk of twins after reading lots of bad experiences with twin carriers, but was told by embryologist last week that out of about 36 FETs in 2008 they had no twins.  Not sure if that is a good or bad thing, but it made me decide to go ahead with the 2 (providing they survive as I only have 3 frozen embryos).
I cant sleep now thinking about it, suspect I will be on tenterhooks for the next 17 days, so got to try to relax.
I suddenly feel quite isolated and lonely even though my DH is being fantastic, cant talk to any friends about it as they have not been through this.  Reading this site gives me a lot of comfort, but I wish there wasnt so many of us with these problems.
I know I am extremely lucky to have a beautiful daughter, but part of me feels like I am going through all the pain and anxiety all over again from the 4 years of TTC before she arrived.
Good luck to all of you out there who are embarking on FET!


----------



## Green3 (Feb 4, 2009)

Hi Trude,

just to wish you the best!

..I am still taking Microdiol,.

XXXX

Green3


----------



## beoptimistic (Feb 6, 2009)

thanks.
Everything went as it should so fingers crossed......
I am still on Gestone injections which can make sitting down very sore sometimes.  Luckily DH is not squemish and has become a pro at sticking them in as I would find it really hard sticking that into me!


----------



## OAKS (Feb 14, 2009)

Hi,

I am new to this so hope you don't mind me posting on this site.

We are currently on our second go of ICSI and are now on our 2WW had ET on Fri 13 not lucky for some but are keeping our fingers crossed we are lucky this time.

Have had a two year break from the first go mainly due to moving with the job and saving to have the second go.

Any advice through the 2WW would be appreciated.

Good luck to all who are trying hope you get the dream you have all been waiting for.


----------



## Trude27 (Jan 30, 2009)

Hi all,

Had my FET on 11th Feb so am now day4 and it's taking an eternity to get to my test on 25th.  I took time off work so am not going back until next Monday 23rd (thought it might be wise to go back the 2 days before the test otherwise I will be going mad and will more than likely to the test early! (no willpower).

No real symptoms as yet, although I am getting some nasty ones from the Cyclogest such as diarrohea (nice!).  Anyone else get this from Progesterone?

Keep prodding my boobs so see if they are sore yet and probably making them sore in the process!!

I think that the symtpoms from the Progesterone and are similar to pregancy symptoms that it's really difficult to know one way or the other.  

It all so FRUSTRATING!!!!

Trude


----------



## banana125 (Jan 12, 2009)

Hiya trude27

Yeah when i was on the Cyclogest i too got diarrohea (no fun is it lol) and nausea 2. So your not alone there.

How r u doing? Hope ya chilling and watching lots of DVDs lol.
Take care 
Banana125    



Trude27 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Had my FET on 11th Feb so am now day4 and it's taking an eternity to get to my test on 25th. I took time off work so am not going back until next Monday 23rd (thought it might be wise to go back the 2 days before the test otherwise I will be going mad and will more than likely to the test early! (no willpower).
> 
> ...


----------



## banana125 (Jan 12, 2009)

Hiya Tigger1

Just wanted 2 say congratulations on your BFP

 Banana125



tigger1 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am new on this site but just wanyed to say Hi, i started IVf in October but also had OHSS and my cycle was cancelled i had 27 eggs removed 20 fertilised. I had my FET 2 weeks ago 5 embryos thawed 2 put back. Got a BFP on Saturday 10 days after FET,
> 
> If you want to chat please do x


----------

